# Help with T5 VHO



## Daniel_Le (Aug 14, 2005)

I have a 90 gal (60Lx19Dx20H) and am trying to add a T5 VHO retrofit kit by ice cap. Would 4x80W or a 3x80W be more appropriate for a well-planted tank? Also, the dealers say that overdriven T5s require a fan. Would this be necessary for a DIY hood that is basically a frame holding the lights up? If so, how many and where do they go? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

either one would work, i guess it just depends on what you are planning to plant. that set up will have plenty of light penetration.


----------



## Daniel_Le (Aug 14, 2005)

I am considering planting some plants that require intense lighting, such as glosso, limnophila aromatica, and ludwigia. Since my tank is only 20" deep, is VHO overkill? Should I just go with T5 HO?


----------



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

my tank is 22inch deep. and i now have a regular t5ho 2X54 and the other lights are t5's run with icecap 440. my glosso is a tight carpet which needs to be trimmed once a month. plenty of light


----------



## Daniel_Le (Aug 14, 2005)

trong said:


> my tank is 22inch deep. and i now have a regular t5ho 2X54 and the other lights are t5's run with icecap 440. my glosso is a tight carpet which needs to be trimmed once a month. plenty of light


So you have 2x54 HO in addition to an icecap 440 running how many T5s? Are those in VHO or HO configuration? Sorry I'm new to all this fancy lighting! Thanks trong for your help.


----------

